# Kongo Prototype?



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Where did that thread go?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Huh...? Perhaps if you could give some more details...? 

At a guess, you're talking about the _U.S.S. Kongo_, which appears in the soon-to-be-released "Starship Exeter" movie. If so, go to this thread - Starship Exeter Trailer - thread here in this forum. I got a preview of some pics last night and the saucer looks to be done. Secondary hull section has major work already started, as well. 

If that's not it, I have no clue what you're on about....


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

There was a thread with pictures of the finished saucer. It looked amazing! When I came back to look at the thread again, it was gone. (add spooky music here, X-Files style) 

It's as if they............never existed.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, that would be the thread I linked to above. Look at the last page and the 2nd to last post by Thomas........................


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Nope not the one....the thread was a new thread that had just been started by Thomas, and one reply by me, with pictures of the saucer with complete lettering and blast hits, and was discribed as complete.


I'm positive.

It doesn't matter, I was just wondering where it went. It was a cool start to a thread.
I'm sure if the pics reappear they will be put into the thread you showed.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK I guess I missed a thread. It's possible that Thomas merged the threads, seeing as the _Kongo_ buildup was done for the Starship Exeter crew.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I did yank the thread. I saw that it served no useful purpose other than to show it off.

This board is primarily here to bounce ideas off each other, to show projects both complete and under construction, and to provide input and inspiration for the builder as they progress or move on to their next build.

When I do it, I am accused of and perceived as showing off. When I hear that, I am lead back to the sources of such rhetoric and I realized that I am among only a few sponsors who actively practices what the message board is here for. I can only say if they don't like it, it doesn't make a lot of sense to be here on a daily basis _looking at it_!

On with the show!
http://thomasmodels.com/exeter/ks02.jpg


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Showing off?!? Just gives us all inspiration to take our work up another notch. :dude:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ Yeah what he said.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

ThomasModels said:


> When I do it, I am accused of and perceived as showing off.


Show off man !!! We love it! We all want to be at your level!You inspire us to try harder and to do better!We the average builders are not the ones who try and discredit you or put you down .So show your stuff ,for us ........and to hell with the rest of them! :hat:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

My second favorite....
http://thomasmodels.com/exeter/ks01.jpg


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I think its very inspirational seeing your work. You take it to a level that few of us ever can or will. Even so, it really gets people motivated.

Keep it coming!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Keep it coming,Thomas! This is a modeling forum!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

My God that's absolutely gorgeous. That's all I have to say about that.

Dan


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thomas, I think I speak for the majority here when I say, don't stop showing off! If that's what somebody wants to call it, fine. I look forward to seeing what you're upto as it gives me delusions that I might be able to accomplish something similar some day. It inspires me to keep trying.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, man! I'm digging it!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I didn't mean to hit a sore spot, I was just amazed at how great it looked. I never perceived any "nah nah look what I did dummy heads" type vibe behind anything you've shown. In fact I love to look at how talented others are because that inspires me to improve my skills. Thats why I subscribe to FSM mag and others. 

If a few people are keeping you from showing your work, then the forum suffers as a result. Most of us are here to have fun and maybe learn a thing or two.

Screw 'em show all you want.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Let those who have to air their petty jealousies turn green with envy, Thomas. Keep showing us what you're working on!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks guys for the kind words. No one is keeping me from posting or showing images, but I am aware of some of the perceived mis-conceptions on why I post pics of my work.
Continuing the postings reaffirms those beliefs and so does _Screw it! I'm posting pics anyway!_

Since there are more people out there checking out the work and taking something away with it, _Screw it! I'm posting pics anyway!_

From this:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/ksaucer01.jpg

To this:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/ks15.jpg


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

drooooollllllll


----------



## Ray A (Mar 16, 2000)

Marvelous work as always, Thomas.

Keep it coming. I don't mind seeing your work. I need the inspiration to get off my duff and do some building.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Absolutely friggin' GORGEOUS work!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome!! :thumbsup: 

Where did you get the decals from? :lol:


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey Thomas. Great pics. I did some of my enter new numbers searches to look at some of the other pics. (like the in process ones) I found it interesting to see the steps you went through to get to the finshed product. Don't know if anyone else was able to look, but keep that kind of stuff coming. It is actually quite helpfull and instructive. After all a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'm just hoping all this work eventually results in a 1/350 TOS 1701.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I must remember to never be amazed, but I always am. I'm happy when my models turn out better than the last one. I would think that at some point a Master must reach his limit. Thomas hasn't found that limit yet.
Must drive the haters crazy.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words. No one is keeping me from posting or showing images, but I am aware of some of the perceived mis-conceptions on why I post pics of my work.
> Continuing the postings reaffirms those beliefs and so does _Screw it! I'm posting pics anyway!_
> 
> Since there are more people out there checking out the work and taking something away with it, _Screw it! I'm posting pics anyway!_
> ...


*KONGO !
KONGO !
KONGO !*


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Don't mince words, Kurok, let us know how you really feel....


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Keep 'em comming, Thomas!

I love seeing the results of your efforts! I also love to see what the others on this BB are working on too so please keep those pics of your work, works-in-progress and completed projects comming! Everybody!

As others have mentioned here, those pictures help to inspire the rest of us.

Can't wait to see how you've put my Shuttlecraft plans to use too, when you get back to it Thomas. Keep up the great work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What the hell are ANY of us here for if not, at least in part, to show off? Or put more gently, to share our work with fellow modelers and get some feedback.

I used to attend a monthly modeling club. Every month everybody brought in finished models for the contest and in-progress stuff to show their skills at work. One month I decided to bring in my photo-album portfolio, with pictures of ALL my models. One of the guys was leafing through it and asked me "What's the purpose of bringing this?" I didn't understand how he could even ask that. Once the question cleared my cognitive centers, I stammered and said, "To show off my stuff, of course. Why did you bring that airplane model for the contest?"

:freak:


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Thomas, got a couple of questions...

1) How did you do the "hull bruising"? (e.g., the impact marks in the 1-3 o'clock positions relative to the bridge/B/C decks, with the linear accelerator as the 12 o'clock position.)

2) On the Intrepid II model on your website, what did you use for the B/C deck torpedo tubes? Extra torpedo bay tubes from an extra 1701 model? I'm wondering about this one since I want to do a CVA kitbash with the 1:350 1701. Using Star Fleet Battles Stellar Shadow Journal #1 cover as a guide (and changing it to movie era), it shows a similar B/C deck torpedo launcher setup.


The Kongo saucer is just drop dead gorgeous, BTW. Keep up the fantastical work :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

EvilWays said:


> 1) How did you do the "hull bruising"? (e.g., the impact marks in the 1-3 o'clock positions relative to the bridge/B/C decks, with the linear accelerator as the 12 o'clock position.)


With an airbrush.




> 2) On the Intrepid II model on your website, what did you use for the B/C deck torpedo tubes? Extra torpedo bay tubes from an extra 1701 model?


I designed and entirely scratchbuilt that BC part. I still have the original that could be reworked so that it could be molded for production.




> Using Star Fleet Battles Stellar Shadow Journal #1 cover as a guide (and changing it to movie era), it shows a similar B/C deck torpedo launcher setup.


I'd like to see an image of that. When was that produced?




> The Kongo saucer is just drop dead gorgeous, BTW. Keep up the fantastical work :thumbsup:


Thank you!


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> With an airbrush.


I take it the airbrush was at an angle with the "tail" of the bruises pointing towards the airbrush, right?



ThomasModels said:


> I'd like to see an image of that. When was that produced?


2001. My scanner doesn't work anymore  but is available direct from ADB Inc. at www.starfleetgames.com (click on the Stellar Shadows link), or from almost any hobby and gaming store. ADB used 3D imagery for the cover, but I won't attest to it's accuracy in scale; same for the miniature that they also have. And I was wrong, now that I look at the cover again for the first time in a while, about the B/C torpedo launcher setup...it's more like D-deck.

This is (fairly) roughly what it looks like: http://starfleetgames.com/minis/FED/Federation%20Carrier.gif
The forward torpedo launcher tubes aren't shown, but would roughly be attached to the front of the "ledge" below the Bridge/B/C deck bubble


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks, Evil.

Here is a breakdown of the construction/painting of the saucer.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer01.jpg
The preproduction plan for the model/cgi.

After producing a prototype to show that we could do the miniature in the shot,
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer02.jpg
Another hollow saucer was cast for the model.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer03.jpg
Concentric grid lines were drawn on and the name decal was applied.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer04.jpg
This helped in locating which panels would be removed.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer05.jpg
V-groove styrene was placed behind the open panels and small styrene squares and strips were added. The leading edge of the saucer was cut, heated, and shaped.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer06.jpg
Deck and wall detail strips were inserted into the open damage. Since the model will be shown from one angle, only the top of the saucer was detailed.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer07.jpg
The assembly was primered. 

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer08.jpg
It was decided to add more damage and detail to the model. Scribed lines and additional damage were added.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer09.jpg
The model was then painted with a base coat of light gray.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer10.jpg
The first of the hull plating was airbrushed on with med blue-gray thru stencils.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer11.jpg
Dark gray was stenciled on.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer12.jpg
A final layer of light gray was stenciled on. There was no attempt at making the plating 'clean' and aligned with any definate pattern.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer14.jpg
The rust band at the saucer front was painted on. Rust and green weathering was then applied.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer15.jpg
The first of the weathering was applied with dark gray.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer16.jpg
Black was airbrushed on in streaks radiating away from the hull rips.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer17.jpg
Silver was lightly applied along strips of Scotch tape indicating scrapes.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer18.jpg
More black weathering and blast marks were added completing the painting.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer19.jpg
Someone get me a mop.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer20.jpg
The first decals are applied.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer21.jpg
Lastly, the name is applied completing the decaling.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/kongo/saucer/ksaucer22.jpg
The black decals are chipped and scratched. Then a very light mist of light gray was applied to them to tone them down. The entire model was dullcoted to complete it.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Once again...pure genius on your part!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you Thomas, for that course in modeling! That was fantastic! I also like the added touch of the buildings in the shots. I hope to take what you showed us an try to improve my skills.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Thanks for the break down Thomas. Again, great job.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man that is truely a great writeup! You make it look so easy.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

You are a true Master!When I grow up I want to be just as good as you !Oh wait, I am grown up............Damn! :freak:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat , pretty neat !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> I did yank the thread. I saw that it served no useful purpose other than to show it off.
> 
> This board is primarily here to bounce ideas off each other, to show projects both complete and under construction, and to provide input and inspiration for the builder as they progress or move on to their next build.
> 
> ...


 
I'd rather have an original modelmaker show off. Elsewhere I've seen where people have been misled to believe that others are responsible for the design of one of your PL kits.

It's your work. If showing it off ticks someone off, it's their problem not yours.


----------

